
Boston Dynamics' Robot Can Do Parkour Now and It Is Incredibly Impressive - gamechangr
http://digg.com/video/boston-dynamics-robot-parkour
======
mattbillenstein
The most impressive thing about this post (which I saw two days ago) is
digg.com...

